# Abnormally High Broadband Usage



## Soumyajit (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all

I dont know whether this qualifies as a hardware or a software issue.. so posting in the QnA section.

I am having a 2MBPS broadband connection from Asianet. Till 24th of last month i had used about 1.9GB of bandwidth (free limit in my scheme being 2.5GB). And on 24-25 Jun the data usage is showing as 2GB. this when i have not downloaded or uploaded any big file. In 6 hours this much data usage has been done. In one particular session usage is showing as 846MB for 80 min.

I again faced the problem on 1st Jul... in less than one day 1GB was used up. The service provider is saying that as per their records, all this usage has been done from my computer, so I will have to pay up. However, they are refusing to give me details of the usage, namely which website I visited, what I downloaded etc... they are saying they dont have all these data.

When the service engineer checked my comp, he found that anti virus (McAfee) and anti spyware (Spybot) is running and is fully updated. He found about 5-7 softwares having updates on. so he is saying that because of these automatic updates the usage is high...

Can anyone tell me, whether what the company is saying is correct, or am i being duped? Is it possible that someone is hacking my system and using my bandwidth?

Regards
Soumyajit


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 6, 2007)

Soumyajit said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me, whether what the company is saying is correct, or am i being duped? Is it possible that someone is hacking my system and using my bandwidth?
> Soumyajit



well i will say there is .8 probability that ur company is saying correct . 

i dont think so ur being duped but contact other persons who r using  2MBPS 

broadband connection from Asianet for there records. There might be a possibility 

of hacking ( i am not a expert ) its very possible that ur account password is 

known to someone *plz change ur account password as soon as possible.*

ALSO install a *good firewall* on ur system like zone alarm etc.

*Do install a good download meter through u can keep trace on ur mbs usage

like DUmeter etc.*

i hope this will help


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 6, 2007)

there *are* chances tht u r being duped. try changing ur password and do this now..


----------



## Liggy (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah do what those dudes suggested.  when was the last time you ran a full sys scan with spybot or mcafee? u can turn their auto updates off,but generally those updates aren't that big.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 6, 2007)

i go with saurabh....


----------



## ahref (Jul 6, 2007)

Try changing your password, this might help


----------



## Soumyajit (Jul 7, 2007)

i regularly run spybot and mcafee scans... no virus found.. and everytime 5-6 odd spyware found which is fixed by spybot.

i will change passwords ... ok.. but wat about now? shud i pay the company even though they are not ready to provide me with details?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 7, 2007)

wht are u mainly using ur net for???

if its like say networked .... tighten up the permission for other clients...

but if u r using for self purpose u better install ZONE ALARM. it very good..
i have using it and its very good in controlling the programs which access the net and prompts u @ right time..

FOR UR PROB ...ZA CAN ALSO BE A SOLUTION


----------



## 24online (Jul 7, 2007)

Soumyajit said:
			
		

> i regularly run spybot and mcafee scans... no virus found.. and everytime 5-6 odd spyware found which is fixed by spybot.
> 
> i will change passwords ... ok.. but wat about now? shud i pay the company even though they are not ready to provide me with details?



why company will not provide details of usage which u used ???? 
It is your a/c... They cant ignore "information act".....
I think u have to talk diff. ISP ppl & lawyers abt why they cant provide details of your a/c.... If in future, if anybody used ur a/c for illegal purpose, what u will do ? u may have to go jail b/s of ur net a/c.... dont ignore it.....

Dont pay if they dont provide complete usage details....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2007)

asianet?better shud u got dataone ::


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 7, 2007)

change your password...........
I am doing training in airtel broadband..and I get password of all account of mine region. I can missuse any account. But I am already on 999 unlimited plan..so no need to misuse any other account.So,change your password.Once password is changed......person like me (in asianet)cannot do anything.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 7, 2007)

someone is hacking ur account. change ur pwd as soon as possible.


----------

